# What kind of "body" do you want?



## THE_GAME (Dec 14, 2001)

EVERYONE VOTE!


----------



## ballast (Dec 14, 2001)

Reg Park


----------



## moment (Dec 14, 2001)

*I don't know who most of those guys are*

But I sure would like Angelina Jolie's and Britney Sprears' bodies....  underneath, on top of, and on either side of me!

Yep.....


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 15, 2001)

ha! good one moment, fred flintsone had a bod on him,j/k thats tuff hmmmmmm  john wayne ha ,cant really think of a body builder,i'll have to think about this one,,,, pass the asprin please


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 15, 2001)

I voted for Frank Sepe.....cause I really want that body....damn he's fine!


----------



## THE_GAME (Dec 15, 2001)

It's supposed to be what type of body are you aiming for.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 15, 2001)

You should start a poll that's for the ladies!


----------



## THE_GAME (Dec 15, 2001)

OK, good idea prince! Should it be about who they "want" or what they are aiming to look like? Give me some names and i'll start it.

The Game


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 15, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by THE_GAME *_
> It's supposed to be what type of body are you aiming for.



Well, you didn't give me this option did you 

Names, hmmm, how about Monica Brandt, Pamela Anderson  , Vicky Pratt, Trish Stratus, Rachel Moore, Cynthia Hill, Marla Duncan, Kelly Ryan, Brooke Burke, Tyra Banks, w8lifter.......er, no, just kidding about that last one


----------



## susiQ (Dec 15, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> Well, you didn't give me this option did you
> ...




Great choices!!!!!!!!  I already had w8's body...in the shower with me.....giggle!  Oops I wasn't supposed to tell sorry girl!


----------



## gopro (Dec 15, 2001)

Ok...nowwwww, this is getting interesting!

Personally, I wish to marry someone with Pamela Anderson's bod!

I want to get my own bod as close to Flex Wheeler in top shape as I can, but, without the drugs....


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 15, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by susiQ *_
> 
> Great choices!!!!!!!!  I already had w8's body...in the shower with me.....giggle!  Oops I wasn't supposed to tell sorry girl!



 You said you wouldn't tell, now I have to spank you!


----------



## mmafiter (Dec 15, 2001)

> I already had w8's body...in the shower with me.....giggle! Oops I wasn't supposed to tell sorry girl!



Heeeellllooooo!?! Where the HELL was I?


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 16, 2001)

okay, i'll stop being silly for 10 seconds,i guess i'd  have to say Frank Sepe,or mr clean,,well my 10 seconds were up


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 16, 2001)

whats up with the showers and spankings,did i miss something here,and if i did where was my invite


----------



## knightarooni (Dec 17, 2001)

arnold all the way


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 17, 2001)

maybe arnies wallet and check book!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAX (Dec 17, 2001)

Frank Zane was my pick.. I'm about the same height and weight as him.. or as he was at competition weight in the late 70's but I just don't look the same  .......
some day....I say...


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 17, 2001)

Why isn't there a Chris Farley choice?


----------



## gopro (Dec 17, 2001)

Actually, because he is decomposing fast, Chris might be "ripped to the bone" quite soon! Poor Chris.

Did I mention that I want Pam Anderson's body...oh yeah, think I did...


----------



## katana (Dec 17, 2001)

back to my old self in 96 when i was at the top of my game


----------



## Pathfinder (Dec 18, 2001)

Servus!



> _*Originally posted by katana *_
> back to my old self in 96 when i was at the top of my game



Ain't it the truth! '91 for me - right out of basic training, cut and fit.


----------



## mrbig (Dec 21, 2001)

personally jay cutlers got one of the best body of today


----------



## Pemburu (Dec 22, 2001)

I guess I'm not hardcore enough. I only recognize about a few of the names on the poll. I guess I'll just have to keep what I have.  Of the names that I've seen their pix I'll stick with Arnold.
jc


----------



## THE_GAME (Dec 23, 2001)

I voted for Cutler also.


----------



## dennis1220 (Dec 31, 2001)

kevin levrone definitely.  i'll definitely get close to that kind of body in a couple of years if i continue to be consistent with my training.  he got good definition and solid mass too.

-dr


----------



## katt (May 23, 2006)

Yolanda Hughes, Corey Everson, Carla Dunlap, Laura Creavalle...


----------



## GFR (May 23, 2006)

Zane now but when I was young  		 			Arnold Schwarzenegger was the goal.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 23, 2006)

Personally, Dorian Yates.


----------



## leg_press (May 23, 2006)

Why arent Mark Whalberg and Sly Stalone included? Id say myself Vin Diesel.


----------



## mike456 (May 23, 2006)

foreman your 327lbs, 10% bf!!! you must be huge- do you have a pic of your bod


----------



## NMOY (May 23, 2006)

Zane for sure, the other guys are far too huge!


----------



## Seanp156 (May 23, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> foreman your 327lbs, 10% bf!!! you must be huge- do you have a pic of your bod



It's a joke...


----------



## CowPimp (May 23, 2006)

I said Frank Zane, but I could go for a little more meat on my legs than that.  Really, I like my physique, and if I had a little bit more mass on it that would be fine.


----------



## MACCA (May 23, 2006)

Personally i dont really want to get that big so i didnt vote sorry!!! I would just like to get bigger and better sized legs and lose some body fat....


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 24, 2006)

I picked Jay Cutler because its more realistic in shape than Arnold. If my body had similar structure to Arnold I would prefer that over todays monsters....but I feel like my frame is much closer to a cutler body.


----------



## AKIRA (May 25, 2006)

Holy shit, I just noticed how old this thread was.  I dont reconize most of the names or avatars in the first page.

I voted Vin Diesel.  I think hes big enough for intimdation but not too big for women to find unattractive.  Ya know, when you hear women say, "i like muscles but not too many muscles.."


----------



## Incognegro (May 31, 2006)

boyer coe for life.


----------



## thebarbarianway (May 31, 2006)

Can we included Ultimate Fighters?   

Matt Hughes!  Sometimes I wish I took up wrestling...some of these fighters pack so much muscle onto their frames!

But from the list...Frank Zane!


----------



## 230plus (Jun 3, 2006)

Wow. Not one mention of Flex Wheeler, Lee Labrada, or BoB Paris.......those guys were the shit in my book.


----------



## 230plus (Jun 3, 2006)

And it is obvious that since Vin Diesel is up there that we are not just listing hard iron mongers. If I did not wish to have a huge over-muscular frame ,for overall athleticism and asthetics I would have to go with Terrel Owens the former Eagle. The guy is a rock.


----------



## Soul of Sol (Jun 3, 2006)

Linford Christie when he won gold in the 100 meter dash .


----------



## Tha Don (Jun 3, 2006)

in a dream world flex wheeler perhaps, best physique ever in my opinion

in reality though, perhaps something like bale in batman begins, pitt in troy, any of the muscled up 'superhero' actors really, all of them are big and strong, but also they are agile and quick enough to fight, and their physiques still look reasonably natural looking


----------



## Double D (Jun 3, 2006)

Why is Flex Wheeler not in there? Wow one of the best bodies that has ever been on stage...


----------



## 230plus (Jun 3, 2006)

That's what I was saying. Bob Paris / Lee Labrada / Flex Wheeler...argueable the 3 best physiques that I can think of,. True mass wise I would have to go with the human freak Vic Richards. Some of you cats might not know who that was....


----------



## Icy-Dice (Oct 23, 2006)

and Serge Nubret. That guy had a physique i adore.


----------



## Phred (Oct 23, 2006)

Larry Scott - but he is not one of the ones I can choose from.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 23, 2006)

leg_press said:


> Why arent Mark Whalberg and Sly Stalone included? Id say myself Vin Diesel.




Yeah, exactly. I picked Vin Diesel, but I'd say I'm going for more of a  Mark Whalberg...


----------



## PWGriffin (Oct 23, 2006)

This thread is 5 years old


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 24, 2006)

I want to have a night on the town naked to rock out with my cock out and show all these bitches how its done....lol....j/k....sort of.


----------

